

We the People do not want to turn our devices off during takeoff/landing - spoon16
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/allow-airline-passengers-use-electronic-devices-airplane-mode-during-takeoff-and-landing/w0Ffh5fb

======
makecheck
I would expect the rule is there to cover a lot more than the signals disabled
by "airplane mode". For one thing, a tilting plane exerts major force and it
moves in ways that passengers may not anticipate; if someone is holding a
phone and lets go, the phone becomes a heavy object that can hurt somebody
else.

